# Last B-Ball Bass of The Season - 3/12/09



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Just goes to show there is never a bad time for the beaver. 
Looks like you've been working it right. Congrats.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Show that bass who's the Master.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

don't know about the rest of you, but I'm always up for a little Sweet Beaver action...nice work!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't take pics of all the small fish I catch, anymore!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice Bass [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Just goes to show there is never a bad time for the beaver.
> Looks like you've been working it right. Congrats.


Thanks! Seems like a freshly bought Beaver is much more productive than the one you've had laying around for awhile. 



> Show that bass who's the Master.


Should I nominate myself for the Forum Basstard title? ;D



> don't know about the rest of you, but I'm always up for a little Sweet Beaver action...nice work!


Me too...I may have to try some other colored Beavers here soon, just to see which I like best. 



> I don't take pics of all the small fish I catch, anymore!


Don't give up...you'll get a picture worthy fish eventually. 



> Nice Bass [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you didnt by chance have to get your shoes wet for that one did you???? LOL ;D just never know where i'll show up next


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> you didnt by chance have to get your shoes wet for that one did you???? LOL ;D  just never know where i'll show up next


Hey...it's the mud minnow guy!  Welcome to this forum...your boat will fit right in here. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

Oh, and as for getting my feet wet, you would have been proud of me this evening. I broke out my waders and sloshed around a nasty, overgrown freshwater lake. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool beans man [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]your the main reason i'm here today. thanks for the "heads up" about this place. i'm sure i'll take a few hits from some of the gheenoe guys but it's all good, nothing like some friendly jabbing  [smiley=1-boxing2.gif] i should have some pics of the mud minnow with the new power within a few days , 40 hp's should keep me ahead of the pack   [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------

